# Drift on Sommie



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Pistol Pete and I headed out rigged for white bass & spent the first hour and half landing only 1 white. SE wind picked up and we managed a dozen shad. Took no drift rigs so we did rig out on 2 light casting rods. In next hour half we landed a dozen nice eating cats including a 7 1/2 pounder. Then the unexpected happen while I was telling of a former injury from a fin right into my ankle we landed a channel that flipped just wrong putting a fin into top of my ankle into a vein, so I'll go no further into details. Other wise good drift trip.


----------



## stheeck (Feb 11, 2015)

Ouch!!!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's gonna leave a mark. Good to read a drifting report though, you and Pistol Pete go get em!


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

What a morning of fishing. White bass would not bite, so we go after the catfish. I guess nikki needs to start wearing boots!!! The cats were really fat and they are going to provide a nice fish fry!! You can always count on nikki. He knows Lake Somerville. Thanks for a great morning on the lake nikki.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Hate you got fin but great report, keep em coming.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

That hurts just thinking about it!!!! Good job hooking those cat's. Take Care .Stay after em.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh My!! Hope all is well, looks like you got some nice ones, B safe 2Cats


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ouch , glad you caught some fish Wtg


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds like you need some snake proof boots to fish in.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Duck Tape would have helped, didn't realize I had that much squirt left in me


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

nice


----------

